# Is .22lr too light?



## Jveil10

I want to do some coyote hunting this fall/winter but my only option is my marlin 795. Should I invest in something heavier such as a .223?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Headshots your fine, but i wouldnt trust the 22 to do the job anh other way


----------



## Nikster

Killed many yotes with a 22 that sits in my garage at all times, loaded. Many of those vermin passed through the back yard right along the tree line. All shots are within 50yds.. IMO. A 22 is to light a round for any dedicated yote hunting.
It's just that opportunities arise & that's why the 22 is always loaded. It's got to be a perfect heart shot or ear shot. I've wounded more than I've killed. Can't shoot my to go rifle were I live, a bit to loud.

If anything jump up to a 17, for shots under a 100yds. My to go to rifle for varmit hunting is a 223cal., puts'em right down, like NOW!

Nik


----------



## M.Magis

Way too light unless you're shooting them in traps. It shouldn't even be considered. 17 HMR is a step up, but is really too light too unless you don't worry about losing them once in a while. Both will work with perfect shots, but as we all know, things seldom go perfectly.


----------



## supercanoe

22 and 17 are too light. You want a centerfire round.


----------



## ezbite

M.Magis said:


> Way too light unless you're shooting them in traps. It shouldn't even be considered. 17 HMR is a step up, but is really too light too unless you don't worry about losing them once in a while. Both will work with perfect shots, but as we all know, things seldom go perfectly.


 ive never liked the .17 I think its too small.. what ever happened to bullet weight? I know, I know.. "yea its sooo fast" I like the .22 mag myself..


----------



## Walleye 3

243 is the way to go. I also like a 25-06 for long range shooting.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Here is the difference between .22LR and 17HMR "stinger" at about 35YDS.

Dings are from the 22. Can you find the .17 "hit" ?


----------



## supercanoe

Shoot that plate with a center fire round and see what happens.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Why would I want to do that? That target cost me money.


----------



## leupy

The distance makes all the difference, I would go with a centerfire. I only take close shots and use a .221 fireball, If I was going to take long shots I would use a 22-250 or .243. A .223 would be fine also but my AR-15 is more for short range also and not scoped.


----------



## Shortdrift

If you have to ask that question, your probably not a dedicated shooter that could accurately place a ear shot. With that being said, you would probably end up wound more than you kill, which in my book of ethics is pretty darn disgusting.


----------



## Woodsman1

A 22 is just fine for the job. Just keep the shots around 50 yards or so, and your good to go. Dont over think the power thing, bigger isnt always better. Your hits are what counts. Remember, its always placement of the shot !


----------



## M.Magis

Woodsman1 said:


> A 22 is just fine for the job. Just keep the shots around 50 yards or so, and your good to go. Dont over think the power thing, bigger isnt always better. Your hits are what counts. Remember, its always placement of the shot !


This is very bad advice. Guessing from someone with little to no experience. I have a hard time believing anyone experienced would suggest such a thing.


----------



## fishintechnician

Walleye 3 said:


> 243 is the way to go. I also like a 25-06 for long range shooting.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+2 both are great rounds but i really like the 25-06


----------



## Misdirection

My neighbor was having problems with his chickens disappearing...so he put some leg holds around the chicken coop and set them at night. Caught a 25 lbs **** (after 7 chickens I'm not surprised at the size). Shot it point blank in the head with a .22lr and didn't kill it. Needed a second shot. No way I'd intentionally use a .22lr on a yote.

That said, I whacked my last yote with a 30-06 and anchored it to the ground

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe

I have never seen a coyote stand around and present the perfect ear or heart shot. When they come in they are moving and on high alert. You have to get on them fast, and take about whatever shot you can. I have killed coyotes with a shovel, shotgun, .308, and mostly with .223. I have shot them with a .22 and it didn't kill them.


----------



## jray

i have seen hundreds of yotes killed off of combines mostly with the 22 and 22 mag. And if the guy can shoot well he can shoot what he wants to and will kill what he shoots. This whole your inexperienced your unethical thing is ridiculous. Its all based on distance and skill level and if you shoot the cci 22 they are 40 grains and over 1600 fps. plenty of medicine in the right spot.


----------



## "chillin"

I think its safe to say that the long rifle will kill a coyote IF the conditions of the shot are perfect. If your serious about wanting to shoot coyotes get yourself a centerfire. Trust me a coyote can turn on the jets and be outta range of a double deuce pretty quick. But my .220 swift will smoke a yote on a dead run at over 300 yards no problem, the difference is about 2500 fps. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray

summed up very well imho


----------



## gino

hey guys i live north of the border half hour from niagara falls each fall we go for moose up in northern ontario and the outfitter were we stay more moose are takein with a 22 than any other calibre (localsand i dont want to say the other party ) makes a great gun at night quite and the way they hunt they will often get shots within fifty feet or less we have heard them shooting at night with autoloaders theyll fire twenty shots at it real sad but cant do a thing about it as for coyotes i use a 243 with 54 grain superformance yet to loose one


----------



## ohiobuckhunter

Lets all whip out our bullets and compare sizes... Sounds like a bunch of people wanting to sound over important and more "qualified" than the next. The fact is the .22lr is more than capable of killing a varmint up to and beyond the size of a coyote. Bullet placement and knowing your limit is and always has been more important than the size and speed of a projectile. 
More big game animals are "taken" every year with the .22 than one could imagine. In my opinion you cannot beat 22-250 for an all around varmint killer, but if money is tight and you cannot go out and equip yourself with a new heater... Shoot the .22lr out to your limit of comfort or out to its potential kill zone (they do differ based on bullet selection, environmental variations and shooter capability). 
To those who question the power of a .22lr - I have dispatched many cows with my trusty .22lr. Know where to hit them and they too will fall dead with a quickness. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gino

ohiobuckhunter said:


> Lets all whip out our bullets and compare sizes... Sounds like a bunch of people wanting to sound over important and more "qualified" than the next. The fact is the .22lr is more than capable of killing a varmint up to and beyond the size of a coyote. Bullet placement and knowing your limit is and always has been more important than the size and speed of a projectile.
> More big game animals are "taken" every year with the .22 than one could imagine. In my opinion you cannot beat 22-250 for an all around varmint killer, but if money is tight and you cannot go out and equip yourself with a new heater... Shoot the .22lr out to your limit of comfort or out to its potential kill zone (they do differ based on bullet selection, environmental variations and shooter capability).
> To those who question the power of a .22lr - I have dispatched many cows with my trusty .22lr. Know where to hit them and they too will fall dead with a quickness.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i couldnt agree with you more buckhunter like i said many moose are killed every year with a 22lr not that i agree with it but some people have no morals not because of the calibre but this is a poaching issue we have at night when were done hunting and guns are put away we often have to leave a window or door open cause of the ciggarette smoke and we will hear shots not far and in the area we hunt and sure enough we will find moose guts on the logging roads when we go in in the morning i just see it as unethical every gun serves a purpose


----------



## M.Magis

It's clear who here have hunted coyotes and those that have no clue.


----------



## "chillin"

M.Magis said:


> It's clear who here have hunted coyotes and those that have no clue.


I agree. It is also clear who has the bigger bullets.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sciotodarby

The bigger the better when it comes to yotes. Period. Use wise bullet selection if wanting to save the fur and you can get by with anything, but there is no way anybody should intentionally go after them with a 22 rifle. A 17HMR is also pretty worthless unless you can slip a bullet between the ribs at 100 yards or less and that stretching it. I carry a bull barrelled 22-250 Handi Rifle with me in the equipment/semi with me in the fall during harvest and it'll put the hurt on them out to 400 yards with 45gr ballistic tip loads if you put them in the boiler room.


----------



## plumberroy

I don't know what it is but since the internet became common animals are growing armored  A 22lr through both lungs will kill any coyote walking at under 100 yards I have killed several hanging off the ladder of a buddies combine with a markII ruger I have killed them with a #40 recurve 12ga with slugs, buckshot, .222, 22-250, 25-06, and a load of#6's for a 28ga (little bastid was sneakin' up on my beagle) I think a lot of people mistake lack of shot placement for lack of killing power ! I grew up on venison killed with a 22 rifle 
Roy


----------



## T-180

It's a question of targeting a specific animal & will the round kill quickly & ethically. To that , no the .22 lr is not adequate when hunting (calling) coyotes. I have killed dozens with a .22 when they were trapped, but that is point blank & behind the ear. If you can make that shot, every time at the ranges encountered, have at it. Don't know too many who can regardless of the BS. Put one "between the ribs" at any distance past 50 yards (tops) & that yote is going a long way. They are extremely tough & take a round pretty well. 
You'd be better off with a good turkey gun & load out to 50yards.


----------



## "chillin"

plumberroy said:


> I don't know what it is but since the internet became common animals are growing armored  A 22lr through both lungs will kill any coyote walking at under 100 yards I have killed several hanging off the ladder of a buddies combine with a markII ruger I have killed them with a #40 recurve 12ga with slugs, buckshot, .222, 22-250, 25-06, and a load of#6's for a 28ga (little bastid was sneakin' up on my beagle) I think a lot of people mistake lack of shot placement for lack of killing power ! I grew up on venison killed with a 22 rifle
> Roy


Maybe you should take yer .22 and go after polar bear an elephant also. Never ceases to amaze me the crap you hear on the internet. We already determined that a .22 will kill a coyote. I will take the pepsi challenge any day of the week, yer double deuce against my swift. Lmao...what a joke. Im also sick of hearing about all you farmers hangin off the side of your combine shootin animals. Yeah its legal but it shouldnt be. Anybody can shoot fish in a barrel.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I shot 1 w/a .22lr while squirrel hunting,yrs ago.My old semi auto. 22 is crazy accurate and I shot that coyote,standing still, [email protected] 50yds dead in the "kill zone".He turned and came straight at me.I pumped a total of 8 rds into him(chest) and the last one,between the eyes [email protected] 8yds,took him down.So,NOOOOOO you don't want to target coyote w/a .22.Just not ethical.Can you kill one?Yes.Should you still do it,No.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plumberroy

[quote="chillin";1702562]Maybe you should take yer .22 and go after polar bear an elephant also. Never ceases to amaze me the crap you hear on the internet. We already determined that a .22 will kill a coyote. I will take the pepsi challenge any day of the week, yer double deuce against my swift. Lmao...what a joke. Im also sick of hearing about all you farmers hangin off the side of your combine shootin animals. Yeah its legal but it shouldnt be. Anybody can shoot fish in a barrel.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]
I get sick of hearing how you need a magnum to kill a squirrel. Coyotes are not native to our state and and are hurting native small game so I kill every one I get the chance I have shot at over 100 coyotes and recovered all but 1 .. I grew up in the hills of W.V. in the 70's, times where tough and we lived off venison. most killed with a .22 I know my guns and there limit and don't take shot that I am not sure of hitting. If am targeting coyotes I shoot a savage left handed mod. 12, 22-250 one of the first 25 lefty guns with accu-trigger shipped or a ten guage , I was shooting #4 buck but I am out and they stopped making it. The only shot taken that wasn't a "sure" kill was with a 28 ga.(I did Kill it) there had been several beagles lost to yotes in the area. That day I started work on a round ball slug load for the 28 ga. I am not a farmer but help friends that do farm. Pretty easy to bad mouth them when it isn't your money/livelyhood the critters are eating . 
As far as trapping goes When I trapped there where no coyote around my tool to dispatch fox and ***** was a sheridan 5MM air rifle which the intenet experts say won't work either . 
Just because you have the Latest greatest or old school cool gun set up to hunt an animal does not mean that is that is the only one that will work . Nor does the fact your skill level and amount of self disicpline requires a centerfire rifle to make humane kills mean that I can't make clean kills with a round with less power .
I am not going to shoot at a coyote at 75 yards on a dead run with a .22 But set up using cover wind and camo right most coyotes will never know what hit them
The 17 hmr is just a hyperspeed pellet gun anything bigger than a young groundhog I treat it as such I bought the first one I found along with the only two boxes of ammo they had and It took me 4 month to find another box of ammo.
Roy


----------



## "chillin"

plumberroy said:


> I get sick of hearing how you need a magnum to kill a squirrel. Coyotes are not native to our state and and are hurting native small game so I kill every one I get the chance I have shot at over 100 coyotes and recovered all but 1 .. I grew up in the hills of W.V. in the 70's, times where tough and we lived off venison. most killed with a .22 I know my guns and there limit and don't take shot that I am not sure of hitting. If am targeting coyotes I shoot a savage left handed mod. 12, 22-250 one of the first 25 lefty guns with accu-trigger shipped or a ten guage , I was shooting #4 buck but I am out and they stopped making it. The only shot taken that wasn't a "sure" kill was with a 28 ga.(I did Kill it) there had been several beagles lost to yotes in the area. That day I started work on a round ball slug load for the 28 ga. I am not a farmer but help friends that do farm. Pretty easy to bad mouth them when it isn't your money/livelyhood the critters are eating .
> As far as trapping goes When I trapped there where no coyote around my tool to dispatch fox and ***** was a sheridan 5MM air rifle which the intenet experts say won't work either .
> Just because you have the Latest greatest or old school cool gun set up to hunt an animal does not mean that is that is the only one that will work . Nor does the fact your skill level and amount of self disicpline requires a centerfire rifle to make humane kills mean that I can't make clean kills with a round with less power .
> I am not going to shoot at a coyote at 75 yards on a dead run with a .22 But set up using cover wind and camo right most coyotes will never know what hit them
> The 17 hmr is just a hyperspeed pellet gun anything bigger than a young groundhog I treat it as such I bought the first one I found along with the only two boxes of ammo they had and It took me 4 month to find another box of ammo.
> Roy


Coyotes not native? Better go back to kindergarten and learn your history again. And i didnt badmouth farmers for killing critters, i badmouthed them for killing critters from their combines and bragging about how extraordinary there shooting skills are. I worked for the biggest farmers in our county from the age of 13 to 18 and i saw plenty of "critters" standing just a few feet away from combines because they get used to the machinery and dont run. If thats how you wanna "hunt" more power to ya, personally i like a bit more fair chase. Oh and i have been deer hunting in west virginia also. Maybe you were so successful with your double deuce because the deer down there are about the size of an ohio coyote. Lmao 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## "chillin"

I stand corrected on them not being native to your state. I misunderstood

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plumberroy

[quote="chillin";1702624]Coyotes not native? Better go back to kindergarten and learn your history again. And i didnt badmouth farmers for killing critters, i badmouthed them for killing critters from their combines and bragging about how extraordinary there shooting skills are. I worked for the biggest farmers in our county from the age of 13 to 18 and i saw plenty of "critters" standing just a few feet away from combines because they get used to the machinery and dont run. If thats how you wanna "hunt" more power to ya, personally i like a bit more fair chase. Oh and i have been deer hunting in west virginia also. Maybe you were so successful with your double deuce because the deer down there are about the size of an ohio coyote. Lmao 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

The farmers I know aren't worried about hunting they are killing animals that are doing damage there is a difference . If you want to see small deer go to Fla. Protecting your livelyhood or feeding your family and fair chase ethics are two completely seperate things . 
It has been 20 plus years since I hunted for food the only rule for that is don't get caught breaking the rules. Does not bother me a bit to use a gun that can kill at 1/4 mile for shooting (7 mm rem mag or .338 or my 22-250 with proper bullets) when providing food (I hate to even call it hunting) when hunting for sport slugs or shorter range rifles or pistol are my weapons of chioce. It is like this I am old enough to have learned to hunt before the internet age raised by depression era parents that by necessity worked on the work within the limits of what you have mindset If a .22 is all you have and you need to put meat on the table and the deer where eating your beans you used what you had. *This is not pointed at you* There are people in this day and age 1. have never had to make do, so they don't know what they can do with lighter gear. or 2. make a living funded by guns and ammo manufacturers . It is in their interest to make you think you need the latest .22 Eargesplitten Loudenboomer (378 weatherby necked down to .224 yes it is a real cartridge), turkey hunting is an example of this if you listen to "experts" turkeys are armor plated rocket scientist that take 10 or 12 gauge super shells . Or 3. armchair experts that believe all that bull crap and act like experts when they have no real life experiance . I get irratated when number 3's try to tell me I can't do something hunting or shooting relate when I was doing it before they were born . And yes I do over react. Is a .22 a good choice to purposely hunt yotes no, but if it is all you have it will work 
The first Coyote I saw in ohio was in 1979 south of Ft Recovery I knew it was a coyote because I had just returned from working in Ok. I was told by a wildlife officer that I was mistaken because there were not coyotes in Ohio
Fox hunters killed one in that same area 2 weeks later comfirned by the DNR
they are not native here they were not in W.V. when I grew up but are common there now too 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/08/0806_020806_coyote.html
Roy
p.s. turkeys aren't that smart a bunch of poles cut from sapling a quart of corn, baling twine and an army trenching tool and you can catch the whole flock


----------



## Bulldawg

I hunt coyotes on a daily basis in late fall through winter and have shot quite a few of them with .223 IMHO I think a .223 at times is under powered . I have considered Getting a .243 or .308 . To give you an example I shot a coyote last November at 110yds with my .223 three times with all 3 rounds entering in the chest . That coyote got up after the first and second shot , but at that time I was using 55gr soft points . I have however dropped them with one shot using the 55gr v-max at 200yds . Don't get me wrong I like the .223 caliber and will continue to shoot , but I am highly considering get a larger caliber to ensure I am able to make clean ethical one shot kills every time I pull the trigger .


----------



## supercanoe

I think you will find the vmax to be lethal. I shoot 50 grain vmax in 223. They blow up and dump all of their energy into coyote and ground hog size animals,often with no exit wound. The inside of the animal is mush. I used to use a 308 but really enjoy the 223 more. Either round can require a second kill shot to finish off the animal. I've turned them inside out with a 308 and they are still fighting for their life when you approach them. I've shot them in the lungs at point blank in a leg hold and they would not die without multiple rounds pumped into them. Coyotes are tough animals. And they are actually not native to Ohio. I find that hard to believe, but they were only found in isolated pockets east of the Mississippi until the 1800 and 1900's. The first confirmed coyote in Ohio was in the early 1900's. Advising a new coyote hunter that a 22 is a suitable coyote killing round is not fair to the new hunter or the animal.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Coyotes have no season or bag limits and a guy is crying foul that they get shot off farm equipment. LOL You'd stroke out if you knew how many yotes I've shot of equipment. Tagged out on deer in `11 from the combine because we were still slugging it out in the mud trying to shell corn during gun season. It was the only chance I had to deer hunt all year.


----------



## T-180

Shooting yotes off a combine to decrease crop damage ??!! As one farmer told me, leave my coyotes alone ............ they eat the things that eat my crops !! He changed his mind when they got one of his calves less than 20 yards behind the barn.


----------



## "chillin"

Sciotodarby said:


> Coyotes have no season or bag limits and a guy is crying foul that they get shot off farm equipment. LOL You'd stroke out if you knew how many yotes I've shot of equipment. Tagged out on deer in `11 from the combine because we were still slugging it out in the mud trying to shell corn during gun season. It was the only chance I had to deer hunt all year.


lmao.. Why dont you go set some bank lines or something. Im guessing you fish that way because your to busy shelling corn to fish with rod and reel. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Chillin,maybe he does set bank lines.Nothing wrong w/that.Maybe he does hunt from a combine.Nothing wrong w/that either.Pretty sure it's none of your concern what anyone else legally does.And yes,farmers are often too busy working and putting food in your mouth to take time to sit in a boat or in a tree stand.Guessing you're a young,inconsiderate,non job holding person.Surely no adult would be so ignorant of farmers.And no I don't set bank lines,hunt from farm equipment or even farm.I just have common sense and think things through before opening my mouth.Maybe try it sometime.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sciotodarby

T-180 said:


> Shooting yotes off a combine to decrease crop damage ??!! As one farmer told me, leave my coyotes alone ............ they eat the things that eat my crops !! He changed his mind when they got one of his calves less than 20 yards behind the barn.


Trying to help the small game population more than anything.


----------



## jray

[quote="chillin";1702762]lmao.. Why dont you go set some bank lines or something. Im guessing you fish that way because your to busy shelling corn to fish with rod and reel. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

Seriously? Some people have to work when the can and you are going to rag on a guy for that? Just because you hunt to prove your BA and he hunts and fishes to put meat on the table means you should attack him? I find it hard to criticize people who feed their families with game despite their methods and especially if it is legal which everything he has posted has been. Just because you disagree doesnt mean you attack what keeps this country alive (farming) and the heritage of our hunting and fishing tradition. too far man


----------



## "chillin"

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Chillin,maybe he does set bank lines.Nothing wrong w/that.Maybe he does hunt from a combine.Nothing wrong w/that either.Pretty sure it's none of your concern what anyone else legally does.And yes,farmers are often too busy working and putting food in your mouth to take time to sit in a boat or in a tree stand.Guessing you're a young,inconsiderate,non job holding person.Surely no adult would be so ignorant of farmers.And no I don't set bank lines,hunt from farm equipment or even farm.I just have common sense and think things through before opening my mouth.Maybe try it sometime.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah thats funny. I do tree work for a living. I spend my days carrying logs that most likely weigh more than you do. I know lots of farmers and i dont need you to tell me about farming because like i said, i started work on a farm when i was 13. As a matter of fact i would say i can out work you on my worst day an your best. I will take that pepsi challenge too. you guys wanna hunt an fish the lazy mans way go right ahead. Take yer pea shooters out and have at it. The op wanted to know if he would be undergunned hunting coyotes with a .22 right? All this other crap started because people dont wanna be realistic about the range of a .22, so take your pea shooters and wound all the animals you want. As long as your a farmer its ok. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sciotodarby

[quote="chillin";1702793]Yeah thats funny. I do tree work for a living. I spend my days carrying logs that most likely weigh more than you do. I know lots of farmers and i dont need you to tell me about farming because like i said, i started work on a farm when i was 13. As a matter of fact i would say i can out work you on my worst day an your best. I will take that pepsi challenge too. you guys wanna hunt an fish the lazy mans way go right ahead. Take yer pea shooters out and have at it. The op wanted to know if he would be undergunned hunting coyotes with a .22 right? All this other crap started because people dont wanna be realistic about the range of a .22, so take your pea shooters and wound all the animals you want. As long as your a farmer its ok. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

Congratulations. I do farm for a living, but I carry a 22-250.


----------



## plumberroy

[quote="chillin";1702793]Yeah thats funny. I do tree work for a living. I spend my days carrying logs that most likely weigh more than you do. I know lots of farmers and i dont need you to tell me about farming because like i said, i started work on a farm when i was 13. As a matter of fact i would say i can out work you on my worst day an your best. I will take that pepsi challenge too. you guys wanna hunt an fish the lazy mans way go right ahead. Take yer pea shooters out and have at it. The op wanted to know if he would be undergunned hunting coyotes with a .22 right? All this other crap started because people dont wanna be realistic about the range of a .22, so take your pea shooters and wound all the animals you want. As long as your a farmer its ok. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.


----------



## T-180

Scioto, I understand you're trying to increase your small game population & I agree 100%. Just passing on what an old farmer told me several years ago because of the crop damage caused by squirrels, ****, etc. & he wanted the yotes to thing them out. Took a bunch of coyotes off that farm when he changed his mind. Between trapping and my old 30-06 w/ 110 grain handloads, they got under control in a hurry.


----------



## Sciotodarby

T-180 said:


> Scioto, I understand you're trying to increase your small game population & I agree 100%. Just passing on what an old farmer told me several years ago because of the crop damage caused by squirrels, ****, etc. & he wanted the yotes to thing them out. Took a bunch of coyotes off that farm when he changed his mind. Between trapping and my old 30-06 w/ 110 grain handloads, they got under control in a hurry.


Ill be honest- it's really just fun to shoot yotes! The small game would be helped out 10x more if there were less hawks and owls.


----------



## T-180

How about way fewer cats in the woods & fields !!


----------



## Sciotodarby

I've never been guilty of letting a cat walk.....lol


----------



## T-180

I hear ya brother !!


----------



## jray

haha +2 actually had a game warden tell me shoot shovel and shut up


----------



## BottomBouncer

I hunt 'yotes with a .458 win mag. I leave nothing to chance. A poorly placed shot clipping the tail will disembowel a 'yote!!!! 

Completely joking 

A .22 coming from a bolt action rifle, like the CZ trainer will take down a 'yote. I'd never do it with a semi-auto. If you are properly zeroed in with quality ammo and are a competent shooter then you will be fine.
There are youtube videos of people hog hunting with a pellet gun. So, don't tell me a .22 won't take out a 'yote.

The .17 is also pretty wicked, not with those plastic tipped rounds though. Use fmj.


----------



## Sciotodarby

FMJ is the last bullet I'd use in anything, let alone a .17. I've seen too many yotes get up and take off after solid hits to the boiler room at ranges as close as 75 yards with small center fires to ethically think about recommending anything less than a .223 with premium loads. We do have big yotes around here with big males over 45lbs the rule, not exception.


----------



## M.Magis

I have to say, I&#8217;ve shot a fair number of coyotes and haven&#8217;t seen one reach 45 lbs yet. I weigh them on a high quality scale, no guestimates. I think it&#8217;s also worth mentioning there&#8217;s a huge difference between a .17 HMR and a .17 Rem. The .17 Rem is a coyote killing machine, the HMR is an over grown squirrel gun. It seems some here may have misunderstood the original question. Everyone here knows a 22 LR will kill a coyote. The question was whether it&#8217;s a good weapon for hunting coyotes. The answer is an emphatic NO. Anyone that&#8217;s ever hunted coyotes knows they don&#8217;t walk in, stand there and let you shoot them in the head. Choose a gun knowing that you&#8217;ll have to take a somewhat rushed shot behind the shoulder. Head shots rarely present themselves except on a trapline.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Curious as to what part of the state you hunt in? Here in central Ohio farm country, they get big. 45lb is pretty common for a male and I've seen females right at 40. Biggest I've shot weighed 57 and have trapped a 52lb. In the hills in southern and eastern Ohio, I'm sure they're much smaller. A 17 Rem is a decent round; but it's far from reliable at any sort of distance past 250 yards, especially in any sort of wind.


----------



## BottomBouncer

M.Magis said:


> I have to say, Ive shot a fair number of coyotes and havent seen one reach 45 lbs yet. I weigh them on a high quality scale, no guestimates. I think its also worth mentioning theres a huge difference between a .17 HMR and a .17 Rem. The .17 Rem is a coyote killing machine, the HMR is an over grown squirrel gun. It seems some here may have misunderstood the original question. Everyone here knows a 22 LR will kill a coyote. The question was whether its a good weapon for hunting coyotes. The answer is an emphatic NO. Anyone thats ever hunted coyotes knows they dont walk in, stand there and let you shoot them in the head. Choose a gun knowing that youll have to take a somewhat rushed shot behind the shoulder. Head shots rarely present themselves except on a trapline.


Good points.


----------



## M.Magis

Sciotodarby said:


> Curious as to what part of the state you hunt in? Here in central Ohio farm country, they get big. 45lb is pretty common for a male and I've seen females right at 40. Biggest I've shot weighed 57 and have trapped a 52lb. In the hills in southern and eastern Ohio, I'm sure they're much smaller. A 17 Rem is a decent round; but it's far from reliable at any sort of distance past 250 yards, especially in any sort of wind.


East central, Guernsey to be exact. Not to say there aren't plenty of big ones, but nearly all the adults I've shot have been around 40 lbs.


----------



## Sciotodarby

They're abnormally large in my part of Pickaway county. They eat well and are pretty tough critters.


----------



## Abu65

I would take a 12 gauge with #4 buck before I would use a 22 if that was an option.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Shot from a tractor. Glad I had more than a 22. Took a solid hit to the shoulder from my 243 on the first round and got up and took off. Second round to the throat really changed its attitude.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Another find OGF winter thread! This one has been pretty good for November!-*Whoops, just realized the majority of this was from Sept! My bad!*



M.Magis said:


> It seems some here may have misunderstood the original question. Everyone here knows a 22 LR will kill a coyote. The question was whether it&#8217;s a good weapon for hunting coyotes. The answer is an emphatic NO.


This sums it up!

The whole 22lr vs Yote deal in my opinion is similar to the 410 vs deer debate. Will it work, sure but there are just too many variables to take into consideration. Besides, at this rate we're never going to see 22lr's stocked back on the shelves with any consistency!


----------

